# I'm lucky to be alive!



## treesquirrel (Nov 2, 2007)

Today after climbing and peicing down three medium oaks I jumped on the tractor and started loading logs into the dump trailer.

I had two medium sized logs of about 250-300 pounds each in the bucket and was raising the boom to dump them in.

I was focusing on where I wanted them to fall into the truck and forgot to compensate the bucket tilt while raising the boom. The bucket angle changed enough that one of the logs rolled out the back side and bounced off the boom arms and headed right for me.

I just happened to notice the movement and looked up in time to block with my arms. I was lucky on two things. This was not one of the monster logs of 800 plus pounds I had been loading all day. And it glanced off the boom which interrupted its travel causing it to only slam into me at an angle.

I walked away with a sprained wrist from my blocking reflex.

I finished out the day but my wrist is in some pretty good pain right now.

My helper told me he thought I was dead when he saw the log headed for me. I did too.

It is not always the climbing or running a saw in a tree that will git you.

Be careful everyone. I got a free pass today.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you walked away relatively unharmed ! Just a suggestion about the tractor bucket . Buy some one-inch re-bar, cut into appropriate lengths , weld 4 or 5 , upright position, across the back of that darn bucket .Just enough extra to keep logs from rolling backwards again ! Good luck on future jobs. Be safe .


----------



## Magnum783 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good idea chipmunk on the re bar but just a recommendation from a guy who has his degree in welding. Don't use re bar use round stock for two reasons round bar is cheaper and secondly re bar when you weld it, it get hot and thus changing it's structure and losing it strength. Also may I recommend square stock a little more money but much stronger and really how much is your life worth. Glad to know you are still with us and here to tell about it. I have seen something quite similar happen to a GI lifting a pallet of block with a high reach. 
Jared


----------



## osb_mail (Nov 2, 2007)

no offense but that sounds like a rookie error .When I have new guys run skid loader I alway make sure they are loading dirt , or something really dusty so if they don t angle of the bucket right they get a mouth full of dust and dont forget it .


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 3, 2007)

osb_mail said:


> no offense but that sounds like a rookie error .When I have new guys run skid loader I alway make sure they are loading dirt , or something really dusty so if they don t angle of the bucket right they get a mouth full of dust and dont forget it .



That is why it was so embarrassing. It is something one expects from a rookie.

I already have plans to weld a support structure to the bucket to prevent this. The fact is that buckets are not designed for log loading in the first place so I will modify it to suit the purpose better in the future.

I'm just happy to be around to make the mods.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 3, 2007)

osb_mail said:


> no offense but that sounds like a rookie error .



That is why the accident curve troughs after 3 years and peaks again around 8 years on the job.

They say the reason apprenticeships were ten years or more is that it takes a person 10 years to become an expert in any given field.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 3, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> That is why the accident curve troughs after 3 years and peaks again around 8 years on the job.
> 
> They say the reason apprenticeships were ten years or more is that it takes a person 10 years to become an expert in any given field.



Yep, and I suspect that the mass majority of accidents could be argued as "rookie mistakes". It is the essence of a mistake. If pro's were immune to mistakes then a significant number of them would disappear and our statistics would look much different and our insurance costs would be lower. But I am happy to be typing right now so I really could care less how the incident is categorized.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 3, 2007)

treesquirrel said:


> That is why it was so embarrassing. It is something one expects from a rookie.
> 
> I already have plans to weld a support structure to the bucket to prevent this. The fact is that buckets are not designed for log loading in the first place so I will modify it to suit the purpose better in the future.
> 
> I'm just happy to be around to make the mods.



Have you considered rigging some bucket clamps?


----------



## Sprig (Nov 3, 2007)

treesquirrel said:


> That is why it was so embarrassing. It is something one expects from a rookie.
> 
> I already have plans to weld a support structure to the bucket to prevent this. The fact is that buckets are not designed for log loading in the first place so I will modify it to suit the purpose better in the future.
> 
> I'm just happy to be around to make the mods.



And we are too. Glad it wasn't way worse and good you're makin' some mods ta deal with the logs, a big 'WHEW'. Really glad ya made out okay mon, too many weird 'bad stuff' lately imho............... reinterate, work safe all, think ahead and always prepare for the unexpected if possible, families and friends depends on it, plus it sucks to be dead....... 

:greenchainsaw:  :greenchainsaw:  :greenchainsaw: 



Serge


----------



## Ekka (Nov 4, 2007)

Dont some loaders have auto leveling bucket?

My Kanga does but I load with a grab anyway.

Good to hear you're OK, that was a nasty situation.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 4, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Dont some loaders have auto leveling bucket?
> 
> My Kanga does but I load with a grab anyway.
> 
> Good to hear you're OK, that was a nasty situation.



Thanks Ekka. Over the past two days it has really sunk in how lucky I am. Had I ducked instead of blocking I would be dead as the log crushed the steering wheel and by ducking I would have been between the log and steering wheel.

This is a basic medium sized utility tractor bucket which is no frills. No auto level. But even my two bobcats do not have it. But I use a grapple with the bobcat.

This tractor is very forgiving in yards, virtually no disturbance so it works well except for this little incident.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 4, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> My Bobcat 7753 doesn't.
> 
> The fastest way for an operator to learn to keep the bucket level is to move around chicken manure!



Not a bad idea there my friend. It would really stink to make a mistake


----------



## Ekka (Nov 4, 2007)

Here you go, a bobcat idiot video


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 4, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Here you go, a bobcat idiot video



Replace that dirt with a log and presto, "ME" on friday afternoon, but not in a bobcat.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 5, 2007)

The person who never screwed up wasn't doing anything anyway.
Of course, at every accident someone had their head up their butt. 

I'm glad you didn't get hurt bad.
Stay safe.

Andy


----------



## shawn.m (Nov 5, 2007)

what you described is why I bought a quick disconnect for my kubota. I switch between the pallet forks with have a 3'6" back board and the bucket. 
the bucket forks are fairly easy to pop a log over the bucket.


----------



## juststumps (Nov 6, 2007)

i've done it...... had the same thing happen..... didn't get hurt,, did shake a little,, ( just a little )

but, maybe we should use the right tool for the job......

buckets are made for loading dirt and such,,, not logs.. fire wood okay,, but not big wood.... grapple or pallet fork ???

if you have to use a bucket,, strap it in...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 7, 2007)

Six or seven years ago I was using a skidloader with grapple to move brush on a clearing job.

No door on that rental unit and a sapling spear came right in the cab. I stopped just in time to get "only" a small cut in my pectoral. Left side, right over my heart.


----------



## Magnum783 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Here you go, a bobcat idiot video



My father rented that skidloader to that guy I think. I remember when he returned it, it was covered with dirt now i know why. This is if this is the same guy. Case is by far IMHO the best skidsteer on the market.
Jared


----------



## lees trees (Nov 7, 2007)

I put hot ash down my back with my little bobcat 20 years ago. I remember that every time I drive it still today


----------



## treedog72 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm glad you were not hurt more serious. Check out my story "fell 30 feet because I was in a hurry". I too was given a free pass. We always need to remind ourselves to pay attention to detail. Treedog


----------



## Tekko (Nov 26, 2007)

ROFLMAOOL @ bobcatidiot


----------



## 00chris85 (Nov 29, 2007)

i did the same thing last summer with a john deere loader. the good thing was i was bigger then the log but my wrist hurt for a week and had to replaced the hood. those things are expensive.


----------

